# If You Could Have One Super Power...



## Midna (Apr 9, 2009)

This has been done to death, but there's no poll here, so...

I think I'd go with transformation. Ever wonder what it would be like to soar through the sky as an eagle, or take a 100 mph dive as a falcon? How about infiltration as a mouse? And who wouldn't want to just go prowl the streets as a wolf? There's a hundreds of different uses for it. And than of course there's the obvious pervy reasons that every male would take advantage of.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Feel free to have as much license as you want with your interpretations.

Edit: Assuming there's a secret Harry Potter type GBAtemp super community going on, I could go for copying other people's powers at will. That would cover about everything. (And would also be cheating.)


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 9, 2009)

I've always wanted invisibility...and yes it's for pervy reasons


----------



## Advi (Apr 9, 2009)

Telekinesis, invisibility, x-ray vision, transformation.....................I think we all know what every guy here would do with these powers first.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have always wanted Super-Speed just like Sonic when I was young, my opinion hasn't changed ever since.


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 9, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Telekinesis, invisibility, x-ray vision, transformation.....................I think we all know what every guy here would do with these powers first.



Cure cancer DUH!...


----------



## da_head (Apr 9, 2009)

time travel>everything else.

why? in a fight i can just go back and rap- er slap your mother! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




though shit always gets fucked up with time travel lol


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 11, 2009)

Telekinesis would be awesome possum. It's basically super strength (OMG too heavy oh wait I have telekinesis), super speed (pick yourself up and move quickly), unaided flight (see super speed), invulnerability (whats that? a bullet, I'll just turn it around with my telekinesis), and teleportation (see super speed) all in one.


----------



## jargus (Apr 11, 2009)

Transformation - turn into something that can give me the other powers


----------



## Rayder (Apr 11, 2009)

I always thought invisibility would be sweet.   Not really for pervy things (though I'm sure I'd take advantage of that too), but simply for the ability to not be seen.  Especially, if I could make other things invisible at will by holding them.  I would want for NOTHING.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 11, 2009)

None. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the natural human ability to create or destroy life.


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/article_17185_7-awe...by-science.html

As for me, probably elemental manipulation. Just a personal preference for some reason


----------



## Midna (Apr 11, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> http://www.cracked.com/article_17185_7-awe...by-science.html
> 
> As for me, probably elemental manipulation. Just a personal preference for some reason
> Oh come on.
> ...


That's assuming you are lucky enough to get the easy version of telekinesis that doesn't put great mental strain on you when you lift big objects.

On an unrelated point, you absolutely have to see these.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpP840kMaLY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjZWWOHnPQ4


----------



## Splych (Apr 11, 2009)

Time Travel would be nice. But you have a chance of getting stuck in the space time continuum, so never mind that. Elemental Manipulation would be the first thing I want. Control the elements and you should pretty much be invincible. Second choice would be Telekinesis. I can move things without a problem ^^


----------



## wchill (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd like to be able to transform into other things giving me different superpowers.
Which means I'm pretty much invincible.


----------



## saxamo (Apr 11, 2009)

Teleportation, HANDS DOWN.

Have you ever seen jumper?

I rest my case.


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/HowTo:Become_a_Superhero

if i may choose a superpower, i would choose flying


----------



## Defiance (Apr 23, 2009)

I was trying to decide between telekinesis, unaided flight, and element manipulation.  But in the end, I decided unaided flight.  Seriously, that would be the most awesome thing ever (almost).


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 23, 2009)

what about the ability to copy other peoples super-powers?


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 23, 2009)

it would either be invisibility or teleportation


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> what about the ability to copy other peoples super-powers?



but lets say, you've transformed into a rabbit using someones power, and accidentely copy another power, then you have to stay a rabbit until you find someone with transformation power


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 23, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Telekinesis, invisibility, x-ray vision, transformation.....................I think we all know what every guy here would do with these powers first.


jedi mind tricks to.....


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 23, 2009)

ddp127 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you can have more than one power
Say if your transform power goes in one of your 3 "slots"
As long as you are transformed the slot with transforming power is locked and can't be replaced (so you can only change the 2 other slots)
If you transform back, you can use/change all slots again

or another possibility: you need the power to stay transformed, so if you change the power, you revert to human form

yeah, i though about it


----------



## Shakraka (May 12, 2009)

Controlling time would be a power I'd be ready to kill thousands of innocent lives for. Nah, but it would be so very handy if I could control time.


----------



## wchill (May 12, 2009)

Oh wait I thought of a new one.
I want to be able to SYNTHESIZE SUPER POWERZ.
That makes me as invincible as can be.


----------



## Joe88 (May 12, 2009)

tough choices

but would really like to time travel ability , so I can rip a hole in the space time continuum


----------



## OSW (May 12, 2009)

Invincibility, as long as it includes that I won't die/age/fuck my body up.


----------



## asuri (May 12, 2009)

whatheheck guys, controlling time is the in now! Extra sleep, stopping time for some fun time (teehee) and extra sleep. ,~~~O/


----------



## BoxShot (May 12, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Oh wait I thought of a new one.
> I want to be able to SYNTHESIZE SUPER POWERZ.
> That makes me as invincible as can be.


Definitely this.


----------



## junker_man32 (May 13, 2009)

i can split atoms apart, like dr manhatten. i would be beastly!


----------



## galggod (May 18, 2009)

time control to fast-forward freeze and rewind time


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2009)

The ability to time travel, that would be awesome


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2009)

Weather manipulation, heavy hailstorms *IN SINGAPORE WOW* at will and I can skip school whenever I want! 



Spoiler



I dun need Super Intelligence cos I already have it


----------



## granville (May 18, 2009)

I was split on super powers. I really wanted to choose "unaided flight" but then I really liked "telekinesis". But since I have a somewhat logical mind, I went with telekinesis. The reason is that I would be getting both powers should I choose it. Telekinesis is the movement and lifting of objects with one's mind. This would also entail oneself as well. Which means that using telekinesis, one could levitate and move oneself. Haha! Loopholes for the win! And a barrier or shield would be no problem were I to just telekinetically move the incoming object out of the way, bring forth another object to protect me, or simply disarm my opponent or even pick him/her up and throw them aside. Clearly I wouldn't need super intelligence either as I seem semi intelligent enough to think of this grand scheme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in a few other things that telekinesis entails-

- Walk through walls? I could use telekinetic energy to smash through them.
- I'd actually not choose super strength or durability had I the choice. Give me a challenge anyday!
- I may be a little slow to run, but I can already naturally fight extremely fast and brutally in close range which would give me the advantage in hand to hand.
- Bulky though I may be, I can be very stealthy. Invisibility is not needed.
- I wouldn't really need mind tricks. I am very persuasive and can make people believe me when I am not telling the truth.
- I can also tell when someone is lying to me due to already present sensory ability. It's always worked for me. I can even make accurate guesses about their personality.

Yes, I felt like wasting 3 minutes of my life writing that. XD


----------



## Raika (May 18, 2009)

The ability to time travel and the ability to have force fields, although that's 2 superpowers...


----------



## Jei (May 18, 2009)

Flying. That's simply the thing I'd most like to - either grow wings, hybrid jet thrusters, control the air pressure around myself or just being able to levitate.

Althougn mind manipulation and teleportation are also of my like, I've always thought how good would feel to be able to fly through the skies, buildings and landscapes...


----------



## dark42 (May 19, 2009)

I have always wondered how cool it would be to be able to teleport... I could visit every place I've ever wanted. Forgot something at home, no problem, you just poof there and back. Feeling down, no problem, just poof to Amsterdam and go to a coffeeshop. Although the whole travel thing could also be achieved with invisibility, you could just sneak on any airplane without anyone seeing you. Wouldn't be as fast but hey, free air travel! I wouldn't use either of these powers for shoplifting but I'm sure someone here would.


----------



## Neko (May 21, 2009)

Manipulation of time  (freezing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
That would be awesome. :9


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2009)

Transformation. Yes I agree, transform into people with powers anytime I want. In other words, when I need to attack got to strength, When I need to go somewhere Teleport or Speed. When I need to see the future, psychic, when I am stuck in a game,multiple hands. (You didn't put it there..)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 5, 2009)

Elemental, I'd be able to create ice...sorta like the ice beam from pokemon. I already have it all planned out...I'd freeze the end of katana and skate along ice to get places. I'd be called Christian Katana ( no religous reasons, its just my name)


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 5, 2009)

I WILL NEVER DIE!

the 2nd one would be time manipulation


----------



## raing3 (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess I would want X-Ray vision the most... but not corny x-ray vision where you see skeletons it would have to be very controllable xray vision which has changeable levels of x-ray and no black and white.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 5, 2009)

so what would you do with the X-ray vision?


----------



## raing3 (Jun 5, 2009)

ahh... i would probably use the x-ray to ahhm help save cats stuck in trees... you know i could see through the leaves in the trees and such... i don't know what you were thinking i would use the x-ray vision for... i guess some may use it for perverted reasons but not me... i promise.


----------



## Midna (Jun 23, 2009)

To all you time travelers: Ever seen Doctor Who, Harry Potter 3 or Back to the Future?

There are _*sooooo*_ many problems with time travel. Lets just list a couple.

Say, you want to go back in time to keep someone from dying. Your going to have to be incredibly careful. If your past self finds out that the person in peril that you were saving survived, you would remove the reason for which you went back in time. Your past self would never return to the past and you would... cease to exist. This makes traveling to the past incredibly limited to just a few situations. Incredibly dangerous as it is,  it would let you get more sleep, as long as you were careful.

Say you want to see what the future is like. So you go there, check out what happens to you and go home. Now, that future you saw is almost sure to change, especially your future, because you now have knowledge of the future and your decisions are sure to change.

There are so many more I could list, like the grandfather paradox, but I won't. I don't have time.

Other variants would work, though, like time freezing and traveling to the past and inhabiting your past body with knowledge of the future came from. (Though that wouldn't work for the future, though, and would be more limited.) Those would work. Lets assume most of you are talking about those.

Yes. I'm a total sci-fi nerd.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 23, 2009)

The ability to stop time of course, then my procrastination skills would be perfect


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 24, 2009)

definetely pause time. one of the best powers i could think of is that, "dude your tv sucks, i dont wanna watch the super bowl on this piece of crap" he blinks " wtf?! when did it turn into a plasma t.v. . . and when did you put surround sound? AND WHY IS THERE NACHOES ON THE TABLE?! WHEN WAS THERE A TABLE?!" 

you could also do a lot of pervy things . . .


http://www.cracked.com/article_17185_7-awe...by-science.html i read this article earlier, it ruined pretty much all the 'good' powers on that list, flying, super speed, power to read minds, super strength. etc. even immortality!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

*reads too much manga*
6 states of something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-state of hell(illusions)
-state of hungry ghosts(steal the abilities of others)
-state of beasts(summon animals)
-state of combat(super everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-state of humans(apparently this does something but i forgot.)
-state of.. something. i forgot. to do with reincarnation i suppose.
and a trident.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2009)

What about the power to have more than one super power?


----------



## Technik (Jun 26, 2009)

Trasforming power. I could copy all your powers and still transform. I could be an invincible ant. Think about what you could do as an invincable ant


----------



## Hardkaare (Jun 26, 2009)

X-ray if that could make me see through people clothesvv


----------



## eroki (Jun 27, 2009)

Time-space manipulation for me heh, if i were to change time and space at will i could save kittens before they even got stuck on trees! xD time manipulation could mean messing with life and seeing the results: as long as you manipulate time itself, your body remains intact so in theory you could have millions of you at one point in time heh. i wish i didn't think about _time_ travel all the _time_ xD


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2009)

super intelligence means I can make stuff to get those powers


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

time powers should have been in this poll. I would have choosen it!!!


----------



## Midna (Jul 27, 2009)

UnFallen said:
			
		

> time powers should have been in this poll. I would have choosen it!!!


They weren't for four reasons.

1. They wouldn't fit in the poll

2. There are innumerable problems and things that can go wrong. (Would you like to cease to exist?)

3. They are incredibly cheap, if you rule out the innumerable problems.

4. I forgot about that power.

Just vote Other.


----------



## grentuu (Jul 29, 2009)

to make a woman orgasm just by touching her

Mr Popular


----------



## Midna (Jul 30, 2009)

grentuu said:
			
		

> to make a woman orgasm just by touching her
> 
> Mr Popular


That REALLY doesn't count. REALLY.

And FYI orgasm is a noun, not a verb.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 30, 2009)

The power to manipulate Time & Space.


----------



## Midna (Jul 30, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> The power to manipulate Time & Space.


Damn it. I shouldn't have put that "other" option. This doesn't count.

But if it did, it would ruin your life. There would be no challenge. Nothing could ever go wrong. Because if anything ever went wrong you could just fix it. Life would become unbearably boring. You wouldn't want it.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 30, 2009)

Reanimate the dead... I would bring back great thinkers and people like Einstein, Carl Sagan, Capernicus, some Pharaohs and maybe even Micheal Jackson and Billy May but not the prick a**hole people that didn't deserve it, or ruin peoples life.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 30, 2009)

Jedi mind tricks (These are not the droids you're looking for..)

If it works on girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read this first before picking your powers.
http://www.cracked.com/article_17185_7-awe...by-science.html


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 30, 2009)

Super Speed becauseit just cool
if i were to pick something not on the list it would be to be able to grant wishes liek a geiny


----------



## grentuu (Jul 30, 2009)

TriforceHolder said:
			
		

> grentuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fun polizei are here......

Since when do you do decide what counts? Ask all the women of the world who have never had one whether they would welcome the power. 

As for whether it's noun, verb, pronoun, adjective etc.

Who cares


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm, I've never really been able to choose what kind of super power I'd ever really want, if I had to choose one.

It would probably have to be something along the lines of manipulating the speed of moving objects. Yes, much like


----------



## Bninja1v (Jul 31, 2009)

It would be awesome to have any of these powers i chose transformation


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 31, 2009)

Elemental. Wind=Flight. Earth=Strength( Rock Fists ). Metal another form of earth (Spawn weapons... example 20 sepheroth swords combined into one and X 2 for duel wield, or spawn *Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann*.) Ice=funny kills(freeze limbs and break them) Light+Ice=Laz0r(Ice is magnifying lens). Fire=Make stuff burn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Wind=remove air from lungs cause insta-kill. Water+Wind=breath under water. Water=move blood in bodies to control them. Yeah I win.

Second choice would be Transform.

Become Bill Gates. Go to police and tell them the real is an imposter. $$$. More $$$. Even more $$$.


----------



## cngamemart (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to have super intelligence,so it's easy for me to promote my M3i,


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 2, 2009)

I think teleportation.

Super speed, flight, walking through walls can easily be mimicked with teleport (teleport constantly really fast, teleport constantly in the air, teleport across the wall)

Telekinesis, Super Strength as well (assuming the teleport allows you to teleport with stuff with you like clothes for example) since you can grab, teleport, come back.

Free transportation and free money if you want to walk a criminal path. Or I'll work as a delivery man, I bet I'll get tipped pretty decently.


And most importantly, I can teleport and smack a troll then come back.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd like control over time..

go back to the past and tell my past self about the mistakes i will make..

go back yesterday and tell my yesterday self what to bet on the lottery

pause time to do homework

make time fly fast during class

things like that


----------



## Midna (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool! Why, with that power, you could make yourself cease to exist and cause really bad paradoxes!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Read this first before picking your powers.


No, don't. The article is highly illogical and was written to cause controversy between old comic book fan. it's not worth the read. And in any case, as I aid before when someone else linked to this, superpowers are naturally supernatural and can overcome any problems with themselves.

Hmm. If this wasn't such a popular poll I'd make another one with better options. And a good/evil vote. Actually, I can do some of that now...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 2, 2009)

Heroic Elemental Manipulator, reporting in!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jumper sucks.

I always want to have unlimited power.. EVERYTHING!


----------



## Midna (Aug 2, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Jumper sucks.
> 
> I always want to have unlimited power.. EVERYTHING!


I said one power. Not 18. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And by elemental manipulation, I meant choose one element. Like water or fire manipulation. Like Pyro in X-men or Ang in that ridiculous retarded Anime show. Not ALL of them. Whatever. 

(I've been trying not to be a "moderator" here, but some people are just ridiculous with their "Other" choices. Sorry.)


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 2, 2009)

I chose super speed and hero status because I loved the Sonic the Hedgehog Adventure games: being able to run around in a town as fast as you want and wherever you wanted to go seemed so awesome.  Could you imagine trying to set a speed record in NYC?  Fun.

And I would be a hero just because I want to


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 2, 2009)

Ultimate control over time.
(i.e. Pause, Continue, Rewind etc..)
Ability to make/control/manipulate portals

put them together for epic win.


----------



## Santee (Aug 2, 2009)

Alchemy because with that then I can basically so anything while not really being classified as super or something like that and I can't be dis proven by science.


----------



## Midna (Aug 2, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Ultimate control over time.
> (i.e. Pause, Continue, Rewind etc..)
> Ability to make/control/manipulate portals
> 
> put them together for epic win.


If You Could Have *One* Super Power


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this has popped up once or twice, but the power to have whatever power I want.


----------



## Midna (Aug 2, 2009)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this has popped up once or twice, but the power to have whatever power I want.


Oh God. These last few pages... The "Other" choices have been going COMPLETELY OVERBOARD. Next time I make a thread like this it will have rules.


----------



## warbird (Aug 3, 2009)

Teleportation is the one power I've often wished I had... 

Other than that, Space-time manipulation would be the ultimate power imo. (Yes, that is 1 power, not 2. Manipulation of the space-time continuum). It enables time travel, teleportation and more!


----------



## Midna (Aug 3, 2009)

I posted this before... This is to all you space time manipulators.

Being all powerful would completely ruin your life. There would be no challenge. Nothing could ever go wrong. Because if anything ever went wrong you could just fix it. Life would become unbearably boring. You wouldn't want it.

But teleportation would be REALLY cool.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to change mine now from Space/Time manipulation, to be able to noclip


----------



## emupaul (Aug 3, 2009)

I would like to materialize objects out of thin air with the just the power of my thoughts... materialize objects out from the astral-plain to the physical world.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 3, 2009)

Wait, I've figured it out. "Ghost Nocliping", I can noclip normally and then "Ghost noclip" out of my body so people see my body but don't see me nocliping around the room lol.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 3, 2009)

nah, time traveling sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would rather choose Reality Shifting ^^ 

So, i am a nerd am i? *change reality to mr popular * Buhahaha and don worry about my parallel selves, if they are like me, they will gladly sacrificed themselves to ensure that one mrfatso survived and be awesome.

Plus, who needs all those powers anyway, when i can shift reality to suit whatever needs i want, strength lacking, no pro, just let me find a reality where 1 of me in all those inf worlds have that, ta da


----------



## m3rox (Aug 3, 2009)

A person could do so much with super intelligence..


----------



## emupaul (Aug 3, 2009)

His powers are nice too.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 3, 2009)

emupaul said:
			
		

> His powers are nice too.


The powers of super hairy eyebrows?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 3, 2009)

Mind Control.  
And yes, for pervy reasons.


----------



## Midna (Aug 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Mind Control.
> And yes, for pervy reasons.


Now that's a better way of phrasing it. That's basically what i meant by Jedi Mind Tricks.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the power to summon someone just by using their account name on a specific site would be awesome.

I'll go to a nearby beach and summon all idiots on a forum. Good luck finding your way home!

The weakness of this power is, if the person you want to punish is a local it's not very effective. And has practically no use besides punishing trolls. Well.... I guess I could invite a bunch of my friends and have a party!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2009)

100% perfect genderbending into a cute woman for assassinating enemy generals, dictators, and terrorists.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd like one skill/power from that one mmorpg Maplestory
To rain meteors from the sky >


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2009)

I voted, but I didn't post when I did and have no idea what I picked.

It was probably Invisibility though, it broke Oblivion so I'm sure it'd break real life too.


----------



## Placeholder (Aug 6, 2009)

Invisibility. Sneak into that girl you like's bathroom/bedroom, get into your bosses office and mess things up, hide from people you've annoyed, steal from shops, hit people and make it look like it was someone else... MANY POSSIBILITIES.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd choose time "control" rather than time "travel". 

The difference between the two is that rather than me traveling through time. time flows, fastforwards, pauses and reverses at my will, around me.

Hero!

(Based off of Dr. Manhattan)


----------



## Midna (Aug 9, 2009)

DrYHeLL said:
			
		

> I'd choose time "control" rather than time "travel".
> 
> The difference between the two is that rather than me traveling through time. time flows, fastforwards, pauses and reverses at my will, around me.
> 
> ...


Ahh. Someone logical. Everybody chooses time travel, without stopping to think of the huge paradoxes they could create. Not to mention the all to easy possibility of ceasing to exist.


----------



## knight of random (Aug 9, 2009)

I would have to go with ice powers because you can use it to do many things  steal stuff or go faster by skating over the ice 



also you could do some bondage  hehehe


----------



## Midna (Aug 10, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> 100% perfect genderbending into a cute woman for assassinating enemy generals, dictators, and terrorists.


So transformation?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 10, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it can be classified as a category of it's own as well.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd have to go for the ability to control time and space. Imagine what you could do with that power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm such a perv.


----------



## casidepro (Aug 10, 2009)

The ability to make infinite clones of myself much  like kage bunshins. i would send one to school and let one work all day and make me some money


----------



## Midna (Aug 11, 2009)

casidepro said:
			
		

> The ability to make infinite clones of myself much  like kage bunshins. i would send one to school and let one work all day and make me some money


*facepalm*

This one's from X-Man. Why didn't I think of this?

This and accelerated healing are the two I forgot. Maybe next time...


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

Definetly the Transformation. If I did anything to my gain I would change into someone else


----------



## jazvdb (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone watch heroes?

I'd be Matt Parkman
or
If every one had powers too, I'd be Sylar


----------



## Midna (Aug 12, 2009)

jazvdb said:
			
		

> Anyone watch heroes?
> 
> I'd be Matt Parkman
> or
> If every one had powers too, I'd be Sylar


The latter would be very lame. Sylar was insane, and had uncontrollable hunger to kill. He "stole people's brains" and stole their powers. All you would need for this one would be the power to copy other people's powers (I mentioned this in the OP). Your creative spectrum seems to be locked into the heroes universe. Go read some X-Men comics.

Edit: ALL RIGHT! Post 500.


----------

